# a bridge far,far away



## believer (Aug 13, 2016)

good morning all,
 the rumor of my demise has been greatly exaggerated. I've been creeping around every now and again. Finally took a little time off. Decided to try my hand at some astrophotography while under some dark skies in Nova Scotia. This bridge was over the Mersey River near the house we had rented.


----------



## natureman (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice looking photo.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice capture.  That sky is loaded with stars!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 14, 2016)

Great to see you stopping in - especially with such a cool shot!


----------

